# TUG Marketplace



## Jameson18 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm using TUG's marketplace to advertise rent for the coming period but it seems to be showing wrong info. They added Google search for the resort but when you click on it it takes you to FLORIDA,...

Not sure how to contact them to fix this...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2011)

Go to the TUG Marketplace - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/Default.aspx

Scroll down to the bottom and click on the link that says "Contact Ad Manager"


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2011)

I simply dont have enough info to go on via this post.


----------

